# Venustransit 2012



## nieselinho (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich werde diesesmal nicht nur ein Video (versuchen) online zu stellen, sondern wollte einen Tag vorher darauf aufmerksam machen, das MORGEN, am 6.6.2012 mit das seltenste Schauspiel in unserem Sonnensystem stattfindet.

Die Venus wird sich vor die Sonne schieben und somit für Beobachter auf der Erde sichtbar sein. Das Ganze wird das nächste Mal im Jahr 2117 stattfinden. Diese Chance wird also niemand mehr haben 

Sonnenfinsternisse sind etwa 100mal häufiger als ein Venustransit. Historisch war das von größter Bedeutung, wurden nämlich Transits als Grundlage für die Berechnungen der Größe von Planeten und Sonne, Bahnen und Abständen genommen.

Man merkt, wenn man nicht darauf achtet, nichts. Man muss (unbedingt geeignten Schutz nehmen!) mit z.b. Sonnenfilterfolie (gibts beim Optiker für 1€) hinschauen und erkennt dann die Venus vor der Sonne.
Sichtbar ist der Vorgang für uns etwa für 3 Stunden, von Sonnenaufgang bis etwa 8:30. Wären wir in den USA, hätten wir den ganzen Tag Zeit 

Jetzt heißt es nur noch hoffen, dass das Wetter stimmt, dann stelle ich auch für die, die nicht so früh aufstehen möchten meine (hoffentlich geglückten) Aufnahmen online.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Venustransit 2012*

wow.. super! Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Venustransit 2012*

Wow - da bin ich gespannt!

Ich denke, selbst das frühe Aufstehen wird nicht viel nützen (ich bin eh schon immer um 6.30 Uhr mit meinen Hunden im Wald), weil das Wetter es im Moment nicht zuläßt, eine dicke Wolkenschicht wird uns das Schauspiel wohl verhängen.


----------

